# Online Workshops and Courses?



## Eva D (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know of some really good affordable workshops or courses online to improve my photography?  I found some, but I would like some of your feedback on the popular ones or even the ones you took yourself.  Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2012)

Sekonic has some decent 1-hour educational videos that are pretty good.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 30, 2012)

CreativeLive.com If you can catch the live feeds, they are free. Otherwise you have to purchase the course. There is a late night rewatch after the initial feed. The rewatch is much smoother bcause they are streaming a recording rather than a live feed.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2012)

Westcott - Lighting University

The PhotoFlex company also has on-line lighting lessons.

http://www.photoflexlightingschool.com/


----------



## Kolander (May 1, 2012)

Also, pay a visit to Adorama videos: Adorama TV from Adorama Learning Center


----------



## JamesRPhoto (May 1, 2012)

Kelbytraining.com has some amazing content for a fairly good price.


----------

